# Haxo-hw a Hardware Virtual Saxophone



## rogierhofboer (Nov 20, 2022)

Top post on hacker news atm:









GitHub - jcard0na/haxo-hw: Haxophone, an electronic musical instrument that resembles a saxophone


Haxophone, an electronic musical instrument that resembles a saxophone - GitHub - jcard0na/haxo-hw: Haxophone, an electronic musical instrument that resembles a saxophone




github.com


----------

